
FYI: iOS supports Emacs keybindings - shawndumas
http://www.textasticapp.com/manual/lessons/Which_keyboard_shortcuts_can_I_use_with_an_external_hardware_keyboard.html
======
ugh
Just like OS X. (I assume that’s the reason why iOS supports them.) Couldn’t
survive without those.

~~~
RexRollman
Exactly. Apple didn't add them so much as they came along for the ride.

~~~
frankus
I'm not sure that's correct, because it's very much a tiny subset (confirmed
with my iPad keyboard dock) of what I use every day on my Mac. A short list of
things that don't work:

^T: Transpose two characters

^Y: Paste (yank) what you just ^K-ed

^D: Forward delete

^P/^N: Move to previous/next line

Running iOS 5 so YMMV.

~~~
ugh
Awesome! I didn’t know about those, thanks for telling!

------
5hoom
Oh yeah? Check this out <http://gamma-level.com/iphoneos/ports/emacs>

Jailbroken only, sadly. But one can dream of the day dev stuff is allowed into
the walled garden :)

